# Vorsprung durch Technik in "quattro" script



## asynchron (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi all, just wanted to show off something I just finished up.

I wanted to get some sort of banner decal for my 4000CSQ project (it's going to go on a roof rack fairing, most likely). Figured "Vorsprung durch Technik" would be a cool thing to get. However, any that I could find on the internet were in some silly generic font, and I didn't find that satisfying at all. So I sat down tonight and made my own! It's in a typeface imitating a quattro badge. The fun part was making up letters like V, S, E, and K from scratch, and making them look like they matched the rest!

Anyway, without further ado, here's my design.










I have a much bigger PNG and an SVG if anyone is interested. I would only ask that you ask me first if you want to use it commercially. Personal use is no problem. Thanks!


----------



## hkaushik (Feb 13, 2015)

That looks great man! 

TortoiseA6


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

That does look really awesome! Don't know if you care to replicate it, but Audi did a kinda cool & funky "s" for the rear decal on the Sport quattro... :beer:


----------



## asynchron (Mar 30, 2003)

gelandegolf said:


> That does look really awesome! Don't know if you care to replicate it, but Audi did a kinda cool & funky "s" for the rear decal on the Sport quattro... :beer:


Dang, why didn't I think of that? Thanks for the tip! Might do a revision...


----------

